# How to reach DOXA's customer service



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Dear members, 

IMPORTANT NOTE: PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT DOXA BY SENDING PMs TO *DOXA S.A.*

If you do not receive a reply to your email within 48 hours, please use the following options to contact DOXA. Please note that the majority of email problems result from emails being blocked by spamfilters, either when sent to DOXA *OR* sent out from DOXA to the recepient. 

Please note that there 3 different methods for reaching DOXA, if email will not work, I can assure you the others will. Please do not send PMs to the DOXA mailboxes, as they are not monitored.

*1. You can also CALL 1 877 255 5017 ; OR **use the online **live chat option Mo. to Fr. 9:00AM to 5:00PM US EST.*

*2. You can reach Doxa by email: *

*all email addresses are listed at: http://www.doxawatches.com/contacts.htm , if you do not receive a reply within 2 business days, please use the contact form on the website at: http://www.doxawatches.com/contacts.htm*

*3. You can reach Doxa by Fax: *

*US Customers, please dial 1 866 230 2922 *
*European and ROW customers, please dial +43 15772627*


*Thank you*
*DOXA watches LTD*


----------

